# New Bad News about Nutro Dog Food



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2008..._recalls98.html


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i dunno. there was no conclusive link to the food in any of the cases presented. i'm not on nutro's side on this one, but i need a bit more proof it was definitely from the food. but that's just me. then again, i don't feed nutro. lol


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Both my daughter and I fed our malts Nutro and all our malts ( 3) ended up with runny poo and poo with slime. As soon as we changed the diets the poo returned to normal. That's all I know. and I wouldn't recommend this brand for Maltese.

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## CharleyFirpo (Mar 3, 2008)

I fed him once with Nutro dry food and he threw up every time after eating it so I returned it. Since then we're eating Wellness dry food with chicken. Sometimes I feed him Nutro wet food with turkey, no problem with that but now I'm concerned about the brand...


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie eats that!

I just bought a new five pound bag of small bites lamb and rice and haven't opened it yet but he is at the bottom of his other bag!

What the heck to do?!

He has always done well on Nutro.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, my dogs were on nutro lamb/rice for years, they did well on it. some dogs do well on some foods, others not so well. =]


----------

